# Florida Marine Tracks



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I bit the bullet and ordered a new Lowrance 9 ti2. I figured I would also order the Florida marine tracks card for South Florida. Ive heard good things about it. Anyone have any experience they can share with me about the card. Do you like it? Would you get it again? Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just go up above and type in either Florida Marine Tracks or FMT on this exact forum. We've had lots of threads and loads of good info about them. All the info you need are on those threads.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Just go up above and type in either Florida Marine Tracks or FMT on this exact forum. We've had lots of threads and loads of good info about them. All the info you need are on those threads.


Appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I have that same unit and FMT! I love it! Best money spent!


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

as a major advertising company once created "Don't leave home without it"


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> I have that same unit and FMT! I love it! Best money spent!





stussing said:


> as a major advertising company once created "Don't leave home without it"


Well after hearing all that I’m glad I got it. Had a little buyers remorse for spending Th at kind of money on something that I may or may not use all the time.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Same unit here with north Florida. Great

Just follow directions carefully when you set it up and it will be great.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Tautog166 said:


> Same unit here with north Florida. Great
> 
> Just follow directions carefully when you set it up and it will be great.


Ok. Will do. Should be here tomorrow or next day.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Is there a smaller unit that I can buy that the FMT works on? I have a small console.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

FMH said:


> Is there a smaller unit that I can buy that the FMT works on? I have a small console.


It will work on any Navico unit. Find the biggest Lowrance or Simrad your console can handle, and you will be good to go.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FMH said:


> Is there a smaller unit that I can buy that the FMT works on? I have a small console.


Go as large as you can I have an older HSD7 and the FMT chip and it works but I REALLY want a larger screen.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I would recommend no less than 9”. It’s good to be able to zoom in on your track but still see well ahead of you.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

So I got the unit installed today. Looks great. Can't wait to try it out on the water. Was going to mess with the FMT chip but the boat parked in my garage so I am not able to get GPS. It says unable to acquire GPS. Still shows me in Oklahoma on the map LOL. Ill pull it outside tomorrow and get it all set up and put the chip in. I printed out the instructions. Hopefully goes smooth.


----------



## SHOAL (Jan 9, 2020)

Look at balzout mounts, might help for smaller consoles.


----------



## SHOAL (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Rob said:


> So I got the unit installed today. Looks great. Can't wait to try it out on the water. Was going to mess with the FMT chip but the boat parked in my garage so I am not able to get GPS. It says unable to acquire GPS. Still shows me in Oklahoma on the map LOL. Ill pull it outside tomorrow and get it all set up and put the chip in. I printed out the instructions. Hopefully goes smooth.


Look for “ISLA mapping how to set up your unit” on YouTube


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been reluctant critic of FMT and haven't wanted to go Simrad due to a reputation for poor customer service and because I get Garmin a lot cheaper thanks to a family member....

... but I finally caved in and bought a Simrad NSS12 Evo 3 yesterday and then ordered the FMT chip.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

FMH said:


> Is there a smaller unit that I can buy that the FMT works on? I have a small console.


7" Screen


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Mitch... this is one case where bigger is definitely better - even if you had to add a bracket up above the console to mount it... the way all of us did years ago back in the era of paper machines set inside fiberglass boxes... You need at least a 9" screen -and make a trip to a Bass Pro or similar place with a tape measure (not for the unit- but for the base it will sit on - that's all the space needed on your console... and you can cheat a bit on that with a slightly diagonal mounting - towards you of course..).

With a large enough console (and the funds needed...) I'd be looking at a 12" model myself... 

A few weeks back I was up at Jupiter doing some scouting to see whether night trips up there might be in the cards for this old guy... Without a chartplotter and that great FMT chip - I spent more than one session hard aground in just a few hours after the sun went down since I'm just beginning to learn the area. None of that would have happened with FMT aboard... I don't need it in the interior out of Flamingo since like most older guys I learned to run there before GPS was commonly available... but running in new areas - it's a must unless you're only operating in daylight and can feel your way into new areas...


----------

